# myspace Frage Footer



## sight011 (19. April 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/amneziaaudio

auf der Seite ist ein grauer Footer mit der Farbe: #e5e5e5

Mit Firebug finde ich das Problem auch - aber im Backend finde ich die Stelle nicht hat jemand ein Tipp?



```
AmneziaAudio is a nu digital label based in germany. The main focus is on quality not quantity, the labels main objective is to showcase some of the finest dnb producers in this nu era of digital music. Label owner is Nether void, whos working closely with dj beretta (sound solution) under the alias yellow bastard. kru members so far are :

<br /> <br />
If u want to Contact us or send Tunes down:
 <br /> <br />
Amneziaaudio MCgmaKk SiDesrow 
<br />
GMail: Amneziaaudio@googlemail.com


<br /><br />

<img alt="shirt" src="http://adrianl.bplaced.net/amnezia/shirtthumb.png" style="margin-left: 40px;" />







<style>
body{ 
background-position:top center;margin-top: 180;}

div.topbanner {
top: 0;
left: 50%;
margin-left: -395px;
width: 260px;
height: 200px;
position: absolute;
}


</style>
<div style="position:absolute; z-index:9; left:0px; top:0px;"><a href="" target="_blank"></a></div>
<div class="topbanner">
  <div align="center">
  




<style>
body { background-color: transparent; border: none; border-width: 0px; }
body { background-image: url(http://www.adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/Web/intro/myspace.png);
}
</style>





<style> body{ background-color:FFFFFF; } Table, Td{ background-color:transparent; } body, div, p, strong, td, .text, .blacktext10, .blacktext12, a.searchlinkSmall, a.searchlinkSmall:link, a.searchlinkSmall:visited{ color:FF0033; font-size:8pt; font-weight:bold; font-style:normal; font-family:Courier New, verdana, arial, sans-serif; } .orangetext15, .lightbluetext8, .whitetext12, .nametext, .btext, .redtext, .redbtext{ color:FFFFFF; font-weight:bold; font-style:normal; font-family:Courier New, verdana, arial, sans-serif; } a, a:link, a:visited, a.navbar, a.navbar:link, a.navbar:visited, a.man, a.man:link, a.man:visited, a.redlink, a.redlink:visited{ color:FFFFFF; font-weight:bold; text-decoration:underline ; font-style:normal; } a:hover, a:active, a.navbar:hover, a.navbar:active, a.man:hover, a.man:active, a.searchlinkSmall:hover, a.searchlinkSmall:active, a.redlink:hover, a.redlink:hover{ color:000000; font-weight:bold; font-style:normal; } </style>
```


----------



## Maik (19. April 2010)

Hi.





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> http://www.myspace.com/amneziaaudio
> 
> auf der Seite ist ein grauer Footer mit der Farbe: #e5e5e5
> 
> ...


Dein Code-Auszug findet sich im "Backend" (HTML-Code) aber nicht im Footer-Bereich, und Firebug zeigt dir doch auch die relevante HTML-Codezeile 




Ansonsten im Quellcode eine Suche gestartet nach "bgcolor="#e5e5e5"".

Gefunden Zeile 787:

```
<tr bgcolor="#e5e5e5" valign="top"><td id="footerWarpper">
```


So einfach kann das Leben sein 

mfg Maik


----------



## sight011 (19. April 2010)

Öhm - ich glaube ich konnte das Problem nicht richtig beschreiben.


Ich will ja nicht die Farbe wissen, sondern ich finde nicht die Stelle an der ich es ändern kann! 

Da ich ja nicht auf 

<tr bgcolor="#e5e5e5" valign="top"><td id="footerWarpper">

zurgreifen kann, das steht im Backend bei myspace nicht drin.

Den CSS Teil habe ich in der Chategorie Band-Details eingefügt.


----------



## Maik (19. April 2010)

Was hat denn die Band-Biographie mit dem Footer zu tun? :suspekt:

Und welches konkrete CSS hast du darin eingebunden, das für den Footer bestimmt ist? Man sieht nämlich nix davon in dem Schnappschuß 

mfg Maik


----------



## sight011 (19. April 2010)

Frei nach dem Motto:

Die anderen haben das aber auch 

Ich wart mal ab vielleicht sind hier ja noch welche, die sich mit MySpace auskennen, trotzdem Danke Maik


----------



## Maik (19. April 2010)

Ach, dafür muß ich mich im MySpace-Backend nun nicht wirklich im Detail auskennen 

Solange du deinen Versuch (CSS-Code) nicht zeigst, kann dir hier niemand konkret weiterhelfen, selbst wenn er der große ausgewiesene MySpace-Crack mit Diplom ist, denn über Seher-Fähigkeiten wird auch er nicht verfügen 

Die anderen, wie z.B. http://www.myspace.com/astrixmusic, nutzen beispielsweise solch eine CSS-Regel, wenn der schwarze Seitenhintergrund auch im Footer-Bereich sichtbar sein soll ;-)

Zeile 1076:

```
table, tr, td { 
  background-color:transparent; 
 border:none; 
 border-width:0px; 
 }
```
Zeile 3020:

```
<tr bgcolor="#e5e5e5" valign="top"><td id="footerWarpper">
```


Und noch ein  hinter.

Interessant, dass den MySpace-Entwicklern bislang der Buchstabendreher in "Warpper" nicht aufgefallen ist - korrekterweise müßte es "Wrapper" (to wrap, "_wickeln, einhüllen_“) heißen :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## sight011 (20. April 2010)

Pures Entertainment ist das hier mit dir! 

1. 





> Was hat denn die Band-Biographie mit dem Footer zu tun?



Bei myspace sind Änderungen des Design nur möglich, wenn man in der Band-Biographi Css einfügt.

2.





> Solange du deinen Versuch (CSS-Code) nicht zeigst,




```
<style>
body{ 
background-position:top center;margin-top: 180;}

div.topbanner {
top: 0;
left: 50%;
margin-left: -395px;
width: 260px;
height: 200px;
position: absolute;
}


</style>
<div style="position:absolute; z-index:9; left:0px; top:0px;"><a href="" target="_blank"></a></div>
<div class="topbanner">
  <div align="center">
  




<style>
body { background-color: 000000; border: none; border-width: 0px; }
body { background-image: url(http://www.adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/Web/intro/myspace.png);
}
</style>





<style> body{ background-color:FFFFFF; } Table, Td{ background-color:transparent; } body, div, p, strong, td, .text, .blacktext10, .blacktext12, a.searchlinkSmall, a.searchlinkSmall:link, a.searchlinkSmall:visited{ color:FF0033; font-size:8pt; font-weight:bold; font-style:normal; font-family:Courier New, verdana, arial, sans-serif; } .orangetext15, .lightbluetext8, .whitetext12, .nametext, .btext, .redtext, .redbtext{ color:FFFFFF; font-weight:bold; font-style:normal; font-family:Courier New, verdana, arial, sans-serif; } a, a:link, a:visited, a.navbar, a.navbar:link, a.navbar:visited, a.man, a.man:link, a.man:visited, a.redlink, a.redlink:visited{ color:FFFFFF; font-weight:bold; text-decoration:underline ; font-style:normal; } a:hover, a:active, a.navbar:hover, a.navbar:active, a.man:hover, a.man:active, a.searchlinkSmall:hover, a.searchlinkSmall:active, a.redlink:hover, a.redlink:hover{ color:000000; font-weight:bold; font-style:normal; } </style>


<style>
table, td, tr { 
 background-color:000000; 
 border:none; 
 border-width:0px; 
 }

div {
background-color: 000000;

}


</style>
```


hab ich nicht? Ganz oben eigentlich - das ist jetzt der neueste Stand.
Ich hab es jetzt zumindest hinbekommen den footer schwarz zu färben. da ich allen divs die hintergrudnfarbe schwarz gegeben habe.

Aber so ganz glücklich bin ich darüber noch nicht - da sich jetzt oben dadurch ein schwarzer durchgängiger Balken ergeben hat.

Der Tipp in Bezug auf asterixmusic hat bei mir leider nicht funktioniert 



> Interessant, dass den MySpace-Entwicklern bislang der Buchstabendreher in "Warpper" nicht aufgefallen ist



*lol habe ich mir auch schon gedacht


----------



## Maik (20. April 2010)

Moin,

der schwarze Hintergrund soll nur im Footer erscheinen?

Aus:

```
table, td, tr { 
 }

div {
background-color: 000000;
}
```

wird:

```
table, td, tr { 
 background-color: 000000; 
 }

div {
background-color: transparent;
}
```


mfg Maik


----------



## sight011 (20. April 2010)

das war auch erst mein Gedanke - nur leider ist das Resultat folgendes:

http://www.myspace.com/amneziaaudio


----------



## Maik (20. April 2010)

Hm.. Firebug zeigt mir beim Anklicken der Tabellenelemente weiterhin diese CSS-Regeln an:


```
table, td, tr {
}

table, td {
background-color:transparent;
}
```

mfg Maik


----------

